# Gaggia Baby Twin will not make steam



## James C (Mar 24, 2009)

Hi,

I have a Gaggiia Baby Twin which is now three months old.

For the last few weeks I have been unable to generate enough steam to make a cappucino.

My supplier thinks it is an air lock, he has given me some instruction on how to remedy. So far no improvement.

Can anyone advise.

I would wellcome any input

Many Thanks

James C


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Hi James

Welcome to Coffee Forums UK, home to a number of machine engineers who I am sure will be able to diagnose the problem.

Are you getting hot water through the group head?

Have you left the steam wand in water for any extended period of time?


----------



## James C (Mar 24, 2009)

Glenn said:


> Hi James
> 
> Welcome to Coffee Forums UK, home to a number of machine engineers who I am sure will be able to diagnose the problem.
> 
> ...


Glenn, thanks for your quick response. The Gaggia Twin has two boilers and the coffee side works fine. My problem is that I can only make a little steam wth the wand - not euough to make a milky coffee. The machine is three months old and has worked fine till now. What is your advice?

James


----------



## LeeWardle (Nov 16, 2008)

Hi James,

First of all I would check that the steamwamd nozzles are not blocked. Pull off the black plastic nozzle and check it for blockages. With this gone you an see the main steam outlet. This is either a screw on plastic piece or part of the wand. The hole is only small and gets blocked easy. If blocked (and plastic ) just unscrew it and give it a good clean.

Just out of interest have you tried the steam function without it dipped in milk? If not please try as it may just be a milk issue. If you have lots of steam then machine is fine.

Should none of the above work then give it a de scale. You may not get lime scale in your area but don't be fooled by this!

Lee


----------

